# Orvis service



## Switch (Nov 6, 2013)

My 5wt Helios switch was sent in for repair after broken. Checked with the store after about 2 months. I was told that they lost the transition, and will send me a brand new H2 

Tight lines!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Score! I love the feel of that rod


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Camfire


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

One of many reasons I love Orvis. Now if I can just find a way for them to take my Hydros 8 wt on a partial trade for a Helios 8 wt


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thats good to hear. I stopped doing business with them when they turned conglomerate and bought Scientific Anglers and Ross reels, then turned around and flipped Ross over to Abel. Mainly out of fear that they'll turn like most other large companies - producing cheaper made products and dwindling customer server. 

I'm glad to hear my initial thoughts have been proven false. However, on a side note, that I hope that SA product development continues and they do not just rebadge current Orvis lines/leaders/tips as SA products.


----------



## Switch (Nov 6, 2013)

I have an 8wt helios switch paired with mirage reel. After two seasons of testing at Salmon river, I'm very happy with it. It brought about 20 kings to my hands so far. it's hard for me to compare to other rods because I have little experience with other brand of rods. But my fishing buddy said it's a "magic wand" for nymphing. I'd better stop here otherwise Orvis should pay me haha


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

My outfit for the NY trip each year is a 8wt Access rod with a Hydros reel. First time fishing it was this last October and I loved it. Had a Redington combo before and the difference was night and day! 35lb King? No problem.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Switch (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry guys I fooled you because I'm fooled Here is what happened in the real world for this episode:

Nothing happened after two weeks they promised sending me a H2. I stepped in the store checked and was told still in process of repairing. Then another week, NO nothing! Kept calling the F*****g service dept because i need a rod for the upcoming fishing trip. Nothing except the machine. Left messages. Days after, Finally, i called in and could talk to a live individual on the other end. COLD! 
a box showed up last night. open and found a helios rod not as they said a H2. Feel like somebody makes you horny but nothing happened really. 

Shortly, FOUR months for a rod repairing! Skunked.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

mdogs444 said:


> Thats good to hear. I stopped doing business with them when they turned conglomerate and bought Scientific Anglers and Ross reels, then turned around and flipped Ross over to Abel. Mainly out of fear that they'll turn like most other large companies - producing cheaper made products and dwindling customer server.
> 
> I'm glad to hear my initial thoughts have been proven false. However, on a side note, that I hope that SA product development continues and they do not just rebadge current Orvis lines/leaders/tips as SA products.


SA made lines for Orvis well before Orvis bought them. I think it's great that a fishing company (Orvis is at least partly a fishing company) owns them instead of 3M. There are really only 4 line manufacturers anyway; Rio, Airflo, SA, and Cortland. Any line branded by another company is manufactured by one of them. Other companies have their own tapers and designs that the big 4 make for them.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Steelie.B said:


> SA made lines for Orvis well before Orvis bought them. I think it's great that a fishing company (Orvis is at least partly a fishing company) owns them instead of 3M. There are really only 4 line manufacturers anyway; Rio, Airflo, SA, and Cortland. Any line branded by another company is manufactured by one of them. Other companies have their own tapers and designs that the big 4 make for them.


OPST and Varivas are not made by the big 4 I do not think. Wulff and Beaulah most likely are though.


----------



## Steelie.B (Mar 9, 2010)

mdogs444 said:


> OPST and Varivas are not made by the big 4 I do not think. Wulff and Beaulah most likely are though.


I'm talking about PVC or PU coated flylines, not mono or braids or flouro or whatever. A whole host of companies make those.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Steelie.B said:


> I'm talking about PVC or PU coated flylines, not mono or braids or flouro or whatever. A whole host of companies make those.


Varivas does make PVC fly lines.


----------

